# Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - HD-Trailer



## PCGamesRedaktion (30. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - HD-Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - HD-Trailer


----------



## MarauderShields (30. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja wirklich komplett an mir vorbei gegangen das da ein neuer Teil gemacht wird, bin echt nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand in Sachen Filme. 

Aber lasst mich raten... John McClain ist zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2012)

Freu mich zwar wie ein Schneehuhn, hab aber nur schlechtes über Regi und so gehört


----------



## Kaesewurst (30. Oktober 2012)

Seit wann hat denn der werte McClane einen Sohn? 

Wobei, eigentlich egal. Hauptsache Badabum  (Habe keine besonders großen Ansprüche an Unterhaltung  )


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Kaesewurst schrieb:


> Seit wann hat denn der werte McClane einen Sohn?
> 
> Wobei, eigentlich egal. Hauptsache Badabum  (Habe keine besonders großen Ansprüche an Unterhaltung  )


 Bis vor SL 4.0 wusste man auch nichts von einer Tochter... Aber hat's jemanden ernsthaft gestört ?!


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bis vor SL 4.0 wusste man auch nichts von einer Tochter... Aber hat's jemanden ernsthaft gestört ?!


 
Halt, in SL 1 meldet sich schon Lucy am Telefon als der Reporter anruft. 

Schlechtes Hintergrundwissen Jungchen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Halt, in SL 1 meldet sich schon Lucy am Telefon als der Reporter anruft.
> 
> Schlechtes Hintergrundwissen Jungchen


 So, so... Hmmm, ich sollte mir vielleicht wieder alte Filme nach gefühlten Jahrzehnten antun, um mein Gedächtnis aufzufrischen.


----------



## Zebediah87 (30. Oktober 2012)

gibt den Trailer doch schon über einen Monat :o


----------



## SGDrDeath (30. Oktober 2012)

Kaesewurst schrieb:


> Seit wann hat denn der werte McClane einen Sohn?


 Seit Teil 1, da gabs ihn zusammen mit seiner Schwester schon zu sehen. Am Ende hat Holly McClane dem Reporter der die beiden ja ausnutzen wollte noch schön eine runtergehauen. deswegen.


----------



## Kaesewurst (1. November 2012)

So langsam dämmerts wieder...  Muss mal wieder dringenst einen SL-Marathon veranstalten


----------

